

The art of Benchmarking - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/02/performance-anxiety-on-performance.html

======
kevinburke
Thanks for this. I ran into this problem when I tried timing some of the
algorithms in Programming Pearls by writing Java code and got essentially
random results.

